

Hack Your Wedding Entrance - onreact-com
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-94JhLEiN0

======
onreact-com
I feel sooo conservative now after witnessing this.

There is also a business part of that story:
[http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/07/i-now-pronounce-
you-m...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/07/i-now-pronounce-you-
monetized-youtube.html)

